# Show off your Nitecores!



## magellan (Nov 14, 2015)

I didn't see a thread for this so thought I'd start one. Here's my lineup of Nitecores (the Niteye Eye40vn was in the same box by mistake so I threw it in just for variety). Missing is my EA4 4xAA light which will turn up eventually.
.



.



.
Back row, left to right:

EAX Hammer 8xAA
Niteye Eye40 4x18650
TM11 Tiny Monster 4x18650
TM06 Tiny Monster 4x18650

Front row, left to right:

EZ 1xCR2
2 Sens Mini's 1xCR2
EC1 1xCR123A
Smart PD EX11 1xAA piston drive 
SRT3 Defender 1x18650
SRT7 Revenger 1x18650
.


----------



## Hiro Protagonist (Nov 14, 2015)

Nice thread!


----------



## HB 88 (Nov 14, 2015)

Warm XP-G2 and Imedion AA


----------



## magellan (Nov 14, 2015)

Cool photos and lights, especially the piston drive/trits arrangement. Very nice.

What's the shiny one in the middle? I'm not familiar with that one. Is it a titanium or stainless? Either way it's nice.


----------



## luxlunatic (Nov 14, 2015)

magellan said:


> What's the shiny one in the middle? I'm not familiar with that one. Is it a titanium or stainless? Either way it's nice.



Yes, very nice indeed.
That would be a JHanko Titanium D10 with his signature "3D" tail using Nitecore guts.
Magnificent piece, he is one of the best machinists out there. Been wanting one of those for some time now.

I only have 2 Nitecores.
One of the TM's and a recently scored D10 anodized by Swissbianco.
I'll post some pics when I get a chance.


----------



## magellan (Nov 14, 2015)

Great, looking forward to it.

A Jeff Hanko? Wow, can't get much better than that.


----------



## HB 88 (Nov 21, 2015)

I told the missus nothing excessive . Really taken by the Smart PD design, and it was fun resurrecting many of these. Total cost of all these, including repair parts is easily under $250.00 USD.


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Nov 21, 2015)

TubeVN, EDC.


----------



## Str8stroke (Nov 21, 2015)

HB 88, what kinda repairs were needed to get them where you wanted.


----------



## HB 88 (Nov 21, 2015)

Str8stroke said:


> HB 88, what kinda repairs were needed to get them where you wanted.



Mostly battery leak damage and spring issues, I think I have the parasitic leak issue resolved thanks to the CPF archives.
In the process of learning my way around the ATtiny13V with big help from the manufacturer Atmel. I want a light I can service completely, and I think the Smart PD is it.


----------



## magellan (Nov 21, 2015)

Nine Smart PD's! I like the way you think!


----------



## Hiro Protagonist (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## KuanR (Nov 27, 2015)

Hiro, since you have 2 of these you HAVE to EDC one of them!


----------



## magellan (Jan 26, 2016)

Just bought this D10 Camo AA from mcbrat (his photo):
.



.


----------



## ven (Jan 26, 2016)

Very nice lights, few random ones here


----------



## magellan (Jan 26, 2016)

Some very nice Nitecores there. I especially like the Caveman and the Vinh54.


----------



## ven (Jan 26, 2016)

Cheers, the original idea behind the ea4 and ea8 was work uses. Free AA cells and thought ideal, however at the time i thought too nice to get beat up at the time and duracells are not ideal anyway for the light. So fed on loops and kept at home, they saw little use tbh. Not really ideal feeding 8x AA loops.......not convenient nor user friendly in the dark. From this i went 18650 for size,output,run times so a pretty much re-think for work. I always said re-charging was a pita due to finding plugs and leaving unattended . Now for the work i do, charging is no issue and have around 8-10 lights for work. Mainly the L2T and cryos head with a nichia triple sportac drop in now(used to be a CQvn but for now in a cooly). 

I just like to break things up, instead of using the same light, different tints/leds/hosts to keep things fresh! After all its a tool, so that with having an interest in lights is all good for me


----------



## magellan (Jan 28, 2016)

Cool. Sounds like you have a fun time with your work lights.

As far as 8xAA lights go, I really like the Hammer. 2000+ lumens and built like a tank.


----------



## SG Hall (Jan 28, 2016)

ven said:


> Cheers, the original idea behind the ea4 and ea8 was work uses. Free AA cells and thought ideal, however at the time i thought too nice to get beat up at the time and duracells are not ideal anyway for the light. So fed on loops and kept at home, they saw little use tbh. Not really ideal feeding 8x AA loops.......not convenient nor user friendly in the dark. From this i went 18650 for size,output,run times......



Nice to see some love for the EA4 and EA8 Ven. My first real flashlight was the EA8 and your story is similar to mine and I am now using 18650s. My 6 yo son has the EA41 and loves it, but 8 x AA doesn't often get used.


----------



## Aries256 (Aug 11, 2016)

Very nice Nitecores, some of these Ive never seen before. Im new to the flashlight scene, got into it sort of after going to graveyard. Got my first Nitecore a few days ago a P12gt and so far i really like it, puts my mini maglite to shame. Now just waiting for the mt1u to arrive, and so anxiously awaiting the TM26gt to ship and arrive. Once i have all 3 ill post pics of them 
Aries256


----------



## magellan (Aug 21, 2016)

Welcome to Nitecores and quality lights, Aries. I think you'll enjoy working with them and learning about them.


----------

